# Forever flex-soft printer help!



## elprimo (Mar 9, 2018)

I have gone through the message boards, to the forever site, etc. The site says to email them for a list of compatible printers. Then on the forum a guy posted that a rep had emailed him back, but to acknowledge him, but still no list. And I can still find no list. 

I just want to know some specific color laser white toner printers that can print 11x17 on the forever flex-soft. 

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

elprimo said:


> I have gone through the message boards, to the forever site, etc. The site says to email them for a list of compatible printers. Then on the forum a guy posted that a rep had emailed him back, but to acknowledge him, but still no list. And I can still find no list.
> 
> I just want to know some specific color laser white toner printers that can print 11x17 on the forever flex-soft.
> 
> ...


Send PM to @LucidDavid he is an ex-Forever rep. An expert on Flex soft ad other Forever products. You don't need color printer for Flex Soft. He uses Canon 6030 letter size monochrome printer.

If you are looking for printer with toner 920WT should work. Instead of printing black print with solid white toner. Toner is toner just because the recommended toner for Flex Soft is black white toner should work. As a matter of fact using black toner may cause the transfer to look grayish. Black toner will affect the transferred color.

Here is his latest thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/laser-heat-transfer-paper/t844098.html.

Ask Conde or Coastal Business or Heat press Nation of other vendors that sell Flex Soft.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

to add to Lnfortun's post about greying

if you do get a color laser, 
printing closer to the color of the tee will result in a white-white and not a grey-white


----------

